# Kings VS Giant Bettas



## JHatchett (Aug 24, 2014)

I was wondering if someone could clear this up for me. My PK male Leviathan was labled a "King" Betta when I purchased him. He is significantly bigger than my other bettas, but in researching Kings and Giants I've encountered some mixed information. Some say that they are the same, others say that Kings are the smaller culls from Giant breeding.

I personally don't describe my big fish as a King Betta I usually call him a large Plakat.

So if someone more knowledgeable has the answer I'd greatly love to hear it.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Kings have very large size, but they are not as big as Giants. Giants are even larger.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 10, 2013)

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=99066

Here's an old post about them.


----------



## JHatchett (Aug 24, 2014)

Thanks for info and the link! Defiantly clears things up for me.


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

I had one, Magilla was his name. I think I read that they're half-giants or have giant genes but are not full blood giants.


----------

